# I can't get ear drops in my cat's ears!



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

My vet gave me some ear drops for my cat because he's had very itchy ears. I brought him to the vet on Saturday because he has been sneezing, coughing, and has itchy ears (I'd only had him for a week at that time). She thinks the sneezing and coughing is from an allergy (I'm giving him an antihistamine now), and she cleaned out his ears and said he has some sort of infection. She wants me to put drops in his ears twice a day and also wants me to clean them with a q-tip every few days. The vet tech demonstrated putting the drops in his ears, but I haven't been able to do it! First of all I can't hold him still enough and he freaks out and gets away. When I do manage to hold him still enough, it's like I need an extra hand to hold his ear back while I put the drops in. So that method didn't work. I have to follow him around the house to try to get an opportunity to quickly hold his ear back while I put the drops in. The first night I caught him off-guard after trying about 6 times, and he let me hold his ear back. But as soon as he felt the drops go into his ear. he freaked out and ran into the other room and then I wasn't able to do the other ear. the next morning I had to follow him around and eventually got the opportunity, but I don't know if anything got out of the bottle before he jerked his head away from me. Last night I wasn't able to do it because he started getting really skittish when he realized I was reaching for his ear, and then when I tricked him into coming near me, he flattened his ears to his head whenever my hand even came close to his head. This morning I tried wrapping him up in a towel to restrain him, but he got out before I was able to even pull back his ear. It's like I need three or four hands to do this. I don't want to be chasing him around the house, trying to fold back his ears so I can put drops in. He's a very friendly cat who usually follows me around the house but I'm afraid he's going to stop coming near me if I'm always trying to restrain him and/or "grabbing" at his ears. What can I do??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Been there, done that. It is so hard. I remember having to chase Binks into the bath room after she caught on to the "suprize attack". It is hard to be forceful. Wear a long sleved shirt and dont give up on the towel technique. Just sqeeze some in under her flattend ears. It will get all over, but some will get in. There are times when we just have to do the best we can. 

BTW, Binks did forgive me after it all was over.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

If you use the towel technique, kneel on the floor after wrapping the kitty securely and tuck him between your knees with his backside up against you (that way he can't back away from you). You can then use your legs to hold the towel more securely and hopefully be able to use both hands to put the drops in ... quickly!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I put drops in all three of my cats and my dog once a week to keep their ears clean. None of them like it and the cats will run when they see me take the ear drop bottle out. The youngest is by far the worst. She will jump and throw herself to the ground to get away. What works best for me is put them between your legs and "sit" on them by kneeling over them and hold them snugly between your legs. Sometimes this doesn't work so I do the towel method. Wrap them up with just their head showing. Unfortunately everytime I give them drops I usually get covered by it.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no luck giving ear or eye drops too. On the 2nd week after I got him home, he had ear infection too, vet also prescribed ear drop. I had only managed to do it 2 times, thereafter, the moment he sees me holding it, he runs under my fish tank rack, its impossible to get him out. After a couple of tries, I gave up. Tried the dry method, wiping his ear with dry cotton bud, that, he tolerated better, tried moistening cotton bud, he runs off again, sigh...I thinks cats are smart, ET is, before I can reach him, he saw what's in my hand, even though I put my hand behind my back.

Why can't cats understand what is best for them?


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

We had a whole litter with ear mites and had to do drops. We made it a two person job...one of us held the kittens very firmly (not rough, just firm) and the other person did the drops quickly and massaged them in. We still ended up covered in drops, but the mite issue did resolve eventually. Also, be sure to give them lots of loves and maybe some treats afterword so they don't come away thinking the entire experience was negative. And, if he'll let you, play with his ears when you AREN'T putting drops in so that he doesn't become afraid every time someone goes near his ears.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd suggest using a towel and getting a friend to help you. Just wrap him up in a towel and have someone hold him still for you. He won't like it but he'll get over it.


----------

